# The Mammoth



## flippinout

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]I have been saving a bit of mammoth tooth for ages, waiting for inspiration to hit me. In that time, I also managed to collect some very nice mammoth tusk. Finally, I found the combo and built the slingshot I had long envisioned. I call it "The Mammoth" for lack of a better term. The core of the slingshot is dyed birch with maple spacers flanked by zebrano. Finally I used my very last bit of macassar ebony. I had to book match it to make it wide enough for the catty. The tooth has been stabilized with acrylic and dyed for visual effect and used on the palmswell. The fork tips are the mammoth ivory with bloodwood spacers, showing some very nice coloration. The entire thing is simply polished with a hard wax, no finish at all.[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Too pretty to shoot?? No way, it is made to shoot and shoot it will. Enjoy[/background]


----------



## e~shot

Speechless!


----------



## GrayWolf

Nathan, again you have out done yourself. Words cannot describe that slingshot. Beauty to the XnX[sup]th [/sup]power!! But shoot it?? ABSOLUTELY!!


----------



## AnTrAxX

What tools did you use for the tooth? i read that they are very dense and solid.


----------



## flippinout

AnTrAxX said:


> What tools did you use for the tooth? i read that they are very dense and solid.


I used the same tools I use for G10 and composites- bi metal saws and zirconia abrasives.

The stuff stinks like.... teeth. My shop smelled like a dentist's office for two days


----------



## Natty Fork

Wow! That is one beautiful slingshot! Incredible job on it.


----------



## jskeen

Beautiful work. Now you have two slingshots with ivory  And yes, the newer stuff smells just as bad.


----------



## rockslinger

Stunning!!


----------



## Chepo69

Preciosa!


----------



## river

Incredible. I want it!!! So beautiful. Looks like a fun one to shoot.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Nathan, I'd like to buy this, but I'd like to know how strong that mammoth tooth is. Can you post a video testing a few fork hits on it, to see if it chips?







Do you know any dentists who might be able to fix it up? =)









Gorgeous slingshot


----------



## flippinout

All Buns Glazing said:


> Nathan, I'd like to buy this, but I'd like to know how strong that mammoth tooth is. Can you post a video testing a few fork hits on it, to see if it chips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any dentists who might be able to fix it up? =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous slingshot


The fork tips are the mammoth ivory, and I imagine they would take a fork hit and survive, but I don't have a dental plan that would cover it!

It is not for sale


----------



## capnjoe

You were just showing off, huh? Typical.... Show a guy what he can't have. Wave it in his face!
Just like Lucy. Show me that football, put it down, hold it, wait 'till I'm about to swing, then yank it away. I'm gonna go cry now.

That smell is something else isn't it, Nathan. Heather kicked me out when I was making that shark tooth shooter. I haven't got a shop.... More crying to do...
That is an amazing work of art, Nathan. Way to go.


----------



## Acedoc

a beauty but i would be scared to shoot it !


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Yep fabulous, beautiful, fantastic, gorgeous, superior workmanship, but I would be afraid to shoot it also. If I owned it would just hang there on the wall. -- Tex


----------



## Smashtoad

What the ****...that is freakin sweet. I don't know what else to say, other than shooting that sling will most likely never be forgotten.

Get it? Elephant? Never be forgotten??? If you didn't get it, probably because that joke sucked, unlike that slingshot. A true work of art.


----------



## flippinout

Tex-Shooter said:


> Yep fabulous, beautiful, fantastic, gorgeous, superior workmanship, but I would be afraid to shoot it also. If I owned it would just hang there on the wall. -- Tex


Aww, c'mon Tex, you surely have moved beyond fork hits!!

I suppose that there are thousands of knives that folks own that cut as well as a Barlow that will never cut more than a careless finger. Art for art's sake- creativity must have an outlet!


----------



## M.J

That's wild! You could stare at that grain pattern all day!


----------



## bkcooler

Now, you're just showing off!
Truly a master of your craft.
Looks like I have to put out a second mortgage to purchase this one.


----------



## LittleBear

Awe inspiring!


----------



## studio6

i want to touch her.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Holy mammoth, this slingshot is fabulous







, TOP !!


----------



## Flatband

No Words Bud. Imagine, me without words? Just can't find them to possibly give justice to this fork-it is that stunning! Flatband


----------



## onesaxplayer

This is like the Rolls Royce of slingshots. Handmade. Beautiful. Priceless...


----------



## Dayhiker

It's like a precious jewel!


----------



## chr15

OMG I'm new to all this but have appreciated your other works but this is a cut above the others.
Simply stunning


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I have had one fork hit sice 2000, but I still would be afraid to shoot such a beautifu creation! It is really impressive Nathan. Yes I think there is a place for works of art in the slingshot sport. -- Tex


----------



## Bob Fionda

I would like to see somewhere in the world an art gallery or a museum in which the best hand,ade weapons are showed. This "Mammouth" would be one of the finest examples.


----------



## Stevotattoo

Absolutely stunning...a true work of art Nathan


----------



## PrideProducts

I am just going to come right out and say that is the best looking slingshot I haveever seen you make
I love the natural look of the tooth I think we get rapped up in these modern composits and materials
you have proved that keeping it natural with a few enhancements (dying th tooth) is the way to go
excellent job man words can't describe this slingshot


----------



## quarterinmynose

Unreal. It truly has to be one of the most beautiful slingshots I have ever seen posted. Amazing work Sir.


----------



## akmslingshots

even more impressive!!


----------



## flippinout

Bob Fionda said:


> I would like to see somewhere in the world an art gallery or a museum in which the best hand,ade weapons are showed. This "Mammouth" would be one of the finest examples.


Great idea Bob! I would pay for a ticket to see that museum


----------



## Hopsturgeon

I am sure it shoots awesome.....Seriously, I AM SURE,.... it shoots awesome!







Thanks Nathan!


----------



## KAUFFMANN

PRECIOUS


----------



## Danny0663

Stunning! ... just woah... *speechless*


----------



## Hopsturgeon

I commissioned the Mammoth from Nathan almost 3 years ago. It is amazing. I shoot it. I make sure My form is perfect so as to avoid fork hits. I had one a couple years ago that busted the lower part of the tusk fork tip, but I have been a woodworker for most of my life...... I spent 2 weeks with clear epoxy and every sanding technique I know and have it back to original condition. Noone I ask can find the repair. that said, I still shoot her. She shoots great and not shooting her would be an insult to her and her maker. It is the finest slingshot/thing I own and Nathan outdid himself when he agreed to take on my dream slingshot.... glad you all enjoy her.....God knows I do....... shoot straight. Hop


----------



## Backyard Slinger

speechless :bowdown: respect to you man :thumbsup:


----------



## Flatband

This is the slingshot that all others should be measured by. It set the standard ( in my opinion ) of what a stunning custom slingshot should be. I am still in awe of it!


----------



## StretchandEat

Not bad


----------



## derandy

Wow. Im speechless. A timeless beauty...


----------



## fred45

For Real!!!??? you are going to shoot that!!!????


----------



## Ifab25

Man that is beautiful!! Cool that it is lovely to look at but fun to shoot as well. Great job Nathan and good for you with the slingshot art!!


----------



## pult421

The presentation. . . .


----------



## VAshooter

If I owned the Mammoth it would not be for sale at any price. I might let my best friends touch it gently.

Nathan, your work is more than skill. It is truly art.


----------



## Slingsith

Beautiful work....you are obviously a master craftsman


----------



## Jolly Roger

Oh the joy one must experience by being so talented. Without failing to mention the thousands of hours i the shop perfecting skills.


----------



## RHTWIST

It's like a museum piece, stating where SS art is at in 2017. Call the Guggenheim! Not jesting. -CD


----------



## jockotobling

That is too nice to shoot, but go ahead since you are a good shot. I love that mammoth material on knife handles, but did not even think about using it on slingshots. Great idea!


----------



## VAshooter

Nathan,

When someone build a special presentation piece we all expect extra care will be taken to make everything as perfect as possible.

I know you take the same care with all the slingshots you build. I have a couple of them and while they are not made with the special materials used in the Mammoth they are still every bit as perfect as you could make them.

Thank you for advancing the art.


----------



## MonRiver

Wow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

